# 03 660 grizzly: what does the black plug on the display go to?



## vitalvelocity (Nov 30, 2011)

Had my grizzly 660 apart and plugged all together except there is a black male connection coming out of the display that I can not seem to find where it plus into.....what does that harness control?


----------

